# Carb for an Ariens ST724



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Model # 932027

I am pretty certain it is a Tecmuseh 7hp Snow King, probably from the 80s or 90s. I am also pretty certain the carb has never been off. There is some corrosion in the bottom of the bowl and the float has fuel in it. I can not find any distinguishing marking on the carb. Searching Amazon, I found 2 carbs that look very close. 

*Carb for Tecumseh 7 hp Snowking HM70 HM80 (no part number)*

*Carb for Tecumseh 7hp Snowking H70 HSK70 631954 H70 HSK70*


Neither are a perfect match. The first is closer, except mine has an extended nylon shaft for the choke. If I have to, I could probably rig something up to operate the choke.

*Anyone with access to Ariens/Tecumseh parts lists ?*


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

More careful inspection and I think the 631954 is the correct carburetor.

*There are a dozen or more after market manufacturers on Amazon selling that carb. Any to stay away from ?*


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

even if not a perfect match, The choke lever is removable and you can swap them to have the correct one.


----------

